# Here i sit so stuuuffffeeeddd & miserable



## Pauline (Nov 29, 2010)

Why do i continue to do this? I was born to be a big, fat girl....i love it but i hate it! Does anyone want to be my personal chef and cook only the right foods so i will eat right? I just had a half gallon of ice cream and root beer.... many floats....so yummy but now i sit here so full i cant move...and i regret it... help! :kiss2: 

View attachment yummy.JPG


----------



## bigbootylover (Nov 30, 2010)

this is so hot.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 30, 2010)

I often feel the same way...except I don't like root beer 
Hugs to you Pauline.


----------



## Noir (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like a snack of champions


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds hot... I think. Tot's still a bit shell shocked from back when people would yell at him for liking this.


----------



## TFG (Dec 2, 2010)

I love fat girls who wanna get fatter. You are soo sexy


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry in advance for being a buzzkill.



Pauline said:


> *Why do i continue to do this*? I was born to be a big, fat girl....i love it *but i hate it*! Does anyone want to be my personal chef and *cook only the right foods so i will eat right*? I just had a half gallon of ice cream and root beer.... many floats....so yummy but now i sit here so full i cant move...*and i regret it*... help! :kiss2:



I'm a feeder, and I do find this hot, but the bolded parts worry me.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Sorry in advance for being a buzzkill.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a feeder, and I do find this hot, but the bolded parts worry me.



I am glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Sorry in advance for being a buzzkill.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a feeder, and I do find this hot, but the bolded parts worry me.



I understand your concern, I do, but the fact that there are both smiley face and kissing emoticons and she posted it on the weight board makes me think this is about indulging a very specific fantasy and not an actual cry for help. As always, though, I could be completely wrong.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I understand your concern, I do, but the fact that there are both smiley face and kissing emoticons and she posted it on the weight board makes me think this is about indulging a very specific fantasy and not an actual cry for help. As always, though, I could be completely wrong.:bow:



I do understand this, and I very well could be the one who's got it wrong, but still find it somewhat worrying, especially since it's a recurring theme. On the one hand, it could be a recurring theme because it's fantasy, but it could also be that because it's not, and that possibility strikes me as the more likely and therefore worrisome.

Like I said, it's hot as a fantasy, but the possibility that it's not indulging a fantasy and is instead an unpleasant reality completely overrules that unless there's something to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I do understand this, and I very well could be the one who's got it wrong, but still find it somewhat worrying, especially since it's a recurring theme. On the one hand, it could be a recurring theme because it's fantasy, but it could also be that because it's not, and that possibility strikes me as the more likely and therefore worrisome.
> 
> Like I said, it's hot as a fantasy, but the possibility that it's not indulging a fantasy and is instead an unpleasant reality completely overrules that unless there's something to convince me otherwise.



I wasn't familiar with the OP's posting history. I've read some of it and now, I'm just confused and withhold all judgment on the matter entirely.


----------



## blubrluvr (Dec 6, 2010)

I KNEW there were other guys who are not total creeps.

Pauline,

Who does the food shopping for you? Can you tell that person to stop with the processed sugars and corn syrup? Stick with real fruit for a while if you want to satisfy your sweet tooth. Artificial sweeteners are not all of the devil either no matter what some of your so called friends might say here.

Wishing you a happy and healthy holiday season.


----------



## Pauline (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi...i do alot of my own shopping & the other times my loved ones go for me using a list i created. My loved ones are not at all forcing me to eat the wrong things, it is me. I think i am a compulsive over-eater. I love everything about food....its smell, its taste, texture, and i enjoy eating in general....then there is the sweet tooth that i want to fulfill after every meal. I love how being big makes me feel womanly and motherly....i have a strong desire to nurture and be everybodys mom. I love people & children and somehow i tie it all in with being "big mama" to everyone. I do love being a big desirable woman to my husband, i love that he enjoys my roll and curves and i love that i keep him "turned on" 24/7....all of that is awesome. BUT....in reality, i live in this body 24/7 and it isnt fun. I have complained about my aches before so i will spare you the boredom of it all but besides the knee pain i also dont get to live life as a normal sized person. I want to ride a bike, dance, fit in theatre seats, drive my car, dress myself, shop at Walmart without being in a powerchair....so many things. I love life and live it to the fullest now, with very little depression but i want more. Right now i have to change my mind-set and stop eating anything & everything i want....when i want. I have to learn to tell myself NO and enforce it. Im sure i do have alot of folks confused. I dont mean to have conflicting opinions but i guess i do. One minute im loving to be a fat 700lb domestic goddess...staying home, eating in bed....whatever i wish...making love with my beautiful husband whenever i wish, my loved ones bringing me anything i desire....its awesome. But the flip side is when everyone is at work or school, and im home alone. I cant get myself dressed to go outside, im stuck inside, cant really do much and i hear children outside running & playing, i hear birds, rain....whatever is going on out there and i feel so trapped. I wanna be out there living. So my thoughts are conflicted....but since im not in a fantasy....and rarely am i in a fantasy, i know that 700lbs IS NOT healthy. And while i am in pretty good health....no high blood pressure, no diabetes, i know that being this big is not going to be good for very much longer. I have to lose weight for my health. So that i can be a good wife & mother for many more years than i can be one at this size. So i choose life over fat. Im just having a hard time losing the weight...partly because i cave in and cheat, partly because i think i have a super-slow metabulism, partly because its difficult to organize a food plan and stick to it. So...another new years resolution coming up! Weight loss...im still trying to find you. BTW...the smile faces and kiss :kiss2: are because i am happy and i love to smile and i just want everyone to know that even when i struggle with health and/or weight issues....im still happy and i still love life and i still love & appreciate all of you and all of my admirers. 
~Pauline


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 7, 2010)

That brought tears to my eyes.....you have my support and I hold you in high respect

From one SSBBW to another ...:bow:


----------



## Pauline (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, Jayne


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 9, 2010)

Pauline said:


> Why do i continue to do this? I was born to be a big, fat girl....i love it but i hate it! Does anyone want to be my personal chef and cook only the right foods so i will eat right? I just had a half gallon of ice cream and root beer.... many floats....so yummy but now i sit here so full i cant move...and i regret it... help! :kiss2:



We'll help you in any way you need.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 11, 2010)

Beej, you don't have to justify yourself to anyone. Seriously, the usual yahoo's (and you know who they are) that will throw you under a bus for finding Pauline's pix and looks to be very attractive don't matter in this world. You like what you like, don't fight it.

Pauline, its nobodies business to tell you how you live your life. If people give you crap for losing weight, they're not worth your time. Take care of yourself anyway you can and live life how YOU want to.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's my take on this. . I adore Pauline, her Yahoo group, she's just good people. . Fat, or less fat she's still Pauline! I'd personally like to see her here, with her husband and family, well and happy for a long, long time. . Whatever it takes. . we need to be supportive of her. . She's one of us, she's family!


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 11, 2010)

LifeTraveller said:


> Here's my take on this. . I adore Pauline, her Yahoo group, she's just good people. . Fat, or less fat she's still Pauline! I'd personally like to see her here, with her husband and family, well and happy for a long, long time. . Whatever it takes. . we need to be supportive of her. . She's one of us, she's family!



Hear hear!


----------



## Pauline (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow....i didnt realize there was so much support on here in my favor! How awesome are all of you to let me know this! Thank you so much everyone :kiss2:


~Kisses
~Paulee xo


----------



## aussiefa63 (Dec 12, 2010)

I fully understand what you are saying Pauline. You love food, you love being fat, but the don't like the downsides that go with it.

Maybe you just have to find a fine balance, loose some weight to get yourself more mobile, maybe that could be 500lbs, so you'd still feel big, but have more mobility.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 14, 2010)

aussiefa63 said:


> I fully understand what you are saying Pauline. You love food, you love being fat, but the don't like the downsides that go with it.
> 
> Maybe you just have to find a fine balance, loose some weight to get yourself more mobile, maybe that could be 500lbs, so you'd still feel big, but have more mobility.



Sounds a good compromise,I am roughly 450lbs,and I am slowing down compared to a year ago when I was about 405lbs,so having to carry 700lbs is hard to imagine,even for me...


----------

